# Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber



## Chris281 (16. September 2007)

Servus.
Auf der suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle zum Fischen auf Zander und Hecht, sind mir 2 Rollen ins Auge gestochen. Nach mehreren gelsenen Testberichten und Threads hier im Board, finde ich die Spro Red Arc und die Ryobi Zauber sehr schön. Nun kann ich mich nur nicht entscheiden, den beide sind meiner Meinung nach gute Rollen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Red Arc nehmen. Super Rolle. Hammer Verarbeitung, läuft wie ne Eins. Absoloute Spitzenrolle!!!:m


----------



## Kynos (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hey Chris, grüß dich. Also ich kann dir getrost die Red Arc empfehlen. Fische sie seit nunmehr gut 1 Jahr und hab sie selbst zum leichten Dorschangeln eingesetzt. An ihr passt einfach alles, nur eben der Preis schreckt etwas ab. Aber haben wir nicht alle einmal Lehrgeld bezahlt und wissen, was "preiswerte" Sachen anrichten können ??? 
Einfach nur TOP !!! 
Grüße und Petri Heil, Andy


----------



## Chris281 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Guden Kynos. Der Preis schreckt etwas ab??? Was kostet die Red Arc den bei euch ??? Vieleicht reden wir ja von verschiedenen Rollen ^^ . 

Chris


----------



## Dart (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hi Leutz
Es lohnt net einen Vergleich zwischen der Red Arc und der Zauber zu machen, die kommen aus der gleichen Schmiede...wenn es Unterschiede geben sollte (was ich bezweifle) dann sind sie marginal und nicht wirklich diskussionswürdig.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Die Rollen sind baugleich, nur im der Kurbel sind Unterschiede.#h


----------



## Rocky Coast (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo, 
die Rollen sind weitestgehend baugleich und beide sind absolut zu empfehlen. 
Die Ryobi hat vom Werk her etwas mehr Fett abbekommen., hat eine andere Kurbel und andere Gehäusefarbe.
Besitze die Ryobi Zauber 4000, nutze sie zum Spinnfischen auch ab und an im Salzwasser und bin hochzufrieden.
Mir gefällt die dezente Gehäusefarbe der Zauber besser als die rote Arc, ist eine reine Geschmackssache. Außerdem bekam ich bei der etwas teureren Zauber sage und schreibe drei (!) Aluminium- Ersatzspulen.
Für mich ein entscheidendes Kaufargument !


----------



## PureContact (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Leutz
> Es lohnt net einen Vergleich zwischen der Red Arc und der Zauber zu machen, die kommen aus der gleichen Schmiede...wenn es Unterschiede geben sollte (was ich bezweifle) dann sind sie marginal und nicht wirklich diskussionswürdig.
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## duck_68 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich die Red Arc überhaupt nicht empfehlen!!! Ein Bekannter und ich hatten vor ca. einem Monat 3 Arcs bestellt - eine 10400 und 2 10300. Preis war um die 75€. ALLE drei Rollen hatten große Mängel!! Die 10400 lief sehr unrund und hakelig (3 schwere Stellen pro Kurbelumdrehungen) und die beiden 10300er liefen extrem schwer, sobald ein Köder an der Schnur war. Fazit: Alle drei zurück geschickt und vom Händler das Geld wieder erhalten! 

Als Ersatz wurde unteranderem jetzt eine Shimano Twinpower 2500FB gekauft - die läuft wenigstens


----------



## donlotis (16. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo, nach zwei Jahren spinnen im Süß- und Salzwasser bin ich mit meiner RedArc 10300 immer noch hochzufrieden.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Bei unserem Händler hing ein Plakat mit ner RedArc und die Überschrift "Rolle das Jahres seit 2004".Also ich finde sie sehr gut hab damit no probleme.Kann sie dir mit ruhigem gewissen ans Herz legen


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Vielleicht solltest du erstmal mit AngelDet über die Arc-Befettung sprechen, die ist wohl mehr als dürftig!! 
Wenn Du Dir trotzdem unbedingt eine Arc kaufen möchtest, dann nur bei einem Händler, wo Du die Rolle vor Ort auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kannst. Bei www-Bestellungen kann es Dir wie uns ergehen, dass Du die Rollen dann wieder auf eigenen Kosten zurückschicken kannst. Anscheinend sind die Sonderangebote bei der Arc-Serie öfter B-Ware mit mehr oder weniger großen Mängeln - Also VORSICHT und Augen auf beim Rollenkauf


----------



## minden (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

...auch meines Wissens sind es annähernd eineige Zwillingsbrüder,...finde die Zauber aber schicker als die Arc, aber das is wohl Geschmacksache.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/03c19898ed1017203/index.html#03c19899a508f7601


----------



## Matheo (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo Leute
Die beiden Rollen sind wirklich super,aber....Das Wort Shimano ist hier noch nicht gefallen.
Ich fische die 4000er Shimano Stradic seid 10 Jahren und was die Pflege angeht bin ich wirklich eine Schlampe,habe sie vor ein paar Tagen das erste mal geöffnet und komplett gereinigt.Das Ölen und Einfetten hätte ich mir sparen können,war noch alles da wo´s hingehöhrt.
Also...das Ding läuft immer noch so super wie am ersten Tag,eine Anschaffung die sich wirklich lohnt.Allerdings würde ich mir nur ein Modell aus vergangenen Tagen anschaffen.

Gruss,Matheo


----------



## Rocky Coast (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo Martin Obelt,

wenn Du zum Nachfetten zu faul bist... wie ich...dann hole Dir doch die fast baugleiche Ryobi Zauber, da ist satt und genug Fett drin !


----------



## mariophh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hi, hab ne Zauber 4000 und bin auch sehr zufrieden... 

Ist zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, hätte aber mal ne Frage: Bei meiner Zauber waren 3 Ersatzplastikplättchen dabei, was bringen die genau??? In den Ryobi Threads habe ich ncihts gefunden und die 100000 Rollenthreads zu durchforsten ist mir irgendwie zu mühselig....

vielleicht weiss das ja jemand..

Grüße


----------



## NorbertF (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Ja weiss jemand. Damit kannst du den Spulenhub anpassen, damit die Schnur sauber aufrollt (gleichmässig).
Schnur bauscht sich zu weit am unteren Spulenrand? Scheibe raus.
Zu weit oben? Scheibe rein.
Einfach die Spule abnehmen und auf die Achse schieben.


----------



## zesch (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo Leute,
hat die Zauber Rolle ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen ?

Danke

zesch


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Ich fische sowohl die Red Arc 10300 als auch die Ryobi Zauber 4000. Obwohl fast baugleich, gefällt wir die Zauber subjektiv besser, wahrscheinlich weil sie gängiger (=besser) läuft.

Außerdem, die Zauber hat
1. die bessere, weil griffigere Kurbel,
2. DREI Alu-Spulen und
3. SOLL besser gefettet sein als die Arc.

Ich würde - vor die Wahl gestellt - immer die Zauber bevorzugen.


----------



## Chris281 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Servus
Danke für eure Meinungen. Ich habe mir nun die 4000er Zauber beim Händler gekauft. Hab sie aber noch nicht weil er sie erst nachbestellen muss. Und mim Preis ist er auch runtergegangen^^ .

Gruß Chris


----------



## mariophh (19. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja weiss jemand. Damit kannst du den Spulenhub anpassen, damit die Schnur sauber aufrollt (gleichmässig).
> Schnur bauscht sich zu weit am unteren Spulenrand? Scheibe raus.
> Zu weit oben? Scheibe rein.
> Einfach die Spule abnehmen und auf die Achse schieben.



Aaah ok. Danke. Noch brauch da aber nichts dran machen, Schnur wird auch so sauber verlegt...


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hi,
meiner Meinung nach, eine sehr gute Entscheidung.Ich hatte auch die Qual der Wahl und bin heute froh, daß ich die Zauber 4000 genommen habe.An der habe ich nichts zu bemängeln.Und dass sie leichtgängiger läuft, als die red arc, das ist mir beim Vergleichen auch aufgefallen.
Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Die Spro RedArc Serie 10000 ist technisch bis auf das, was man außen als Unterschied sieht die gleiche Rolle wie die Ryobi Zauber, wie auch die noch "gleichere" Spro BlueArc Serie 9000. ABER: Bei den Spro RedArcs gibt es leider viele "kratzende Gurken", die irgendwie #c den Weg in die Ladengeschäfte geschafft haben. Im ebay-Verkauf eigentlich Standard.
Bei den Zauber-Rollen ist das noch nicht so krass von jemandem berichtet worden, ergo: Paßt da jemand genauer auf. #6

Im Gegenzug kann ich von einem Hannoveraner Händler berichten, daß der zwei kleine RedArcs in seiner Ladenwand hängen hatte, die wirklich 1a liefen und selbst gegen eine Aspire FA ... Technium FA im Bestzustand locker bestehen konnten. Das gibts auch, sei es nun Vorführmodelle oder was? 
Kann nur raten: Trau schau wem , also genau prüfen. :g


----------



## tom66 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Ich habe auch beide Rollen. Die Red Arc in 10200 und die Ryobi Zauber 4000.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass gleiche Bauteile in unterschiedlichen Lackierungen verwendet wurden, scheint es in der Konstruktion aber dennoch leichte Unterschiede zu geben.

Die Ryobi 4000 hat lt. Angaben des Herstellers z.B. 8+1 Lager, die Red Arc 10400 9+1. Die Ryobi gibt es mit Übersetzungen von 5,0 : 1 und 5,1 : 1, die Red Arc hat 5,2 :1. Leichte Unterschiede im Innenleben scheinen also zu bestehen. 

Bislang kann ich über beide Rollen nur gutes berichten. Welche auf lange Sicht haltbarer ist wird dann die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo,

obwohl der Thread schon drei Jahre alt ist, nun meine Erfahrungen:

Habe die Zauber bis vor ein paar Wochen mit Genuß gefischt, Schnurverlegung und Bremse sind bei der vergleichsweise günstigen Rolle wirklich 1A. Mit der Zeit bekam die Kurbel etwas mehr Spiel, außerdem mittlerweile auch der Schnurfangbügel. Werde sie demnächst zum Händler zwecks Reperatur bringen und greife im Moment auf meine Ersatzspinnrolle zurück.

Nach knapp vier Jahren Spinnfischen und häufigem Salzwassereinsatz kann sich das aber absolut sehen lassen. Habe die Rolle beim Transport und beim Fischen auch nicht immer gerade geschont, bis heute auch kein einziges mal geöffnet und gefettet. 

Sollte das Spiel im Schnurfangbügel irreparabel sein, werde ich mich nach einer neuen Rolle umsehen. Würde bei einem Kurs von knapp unter/um 100 Euronen und insgesamt drei Aluspulen inclusive wieder auf die 4000er Zauber zurückgreifen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

@Rocky: wenn der Schnurfangbügel Spiel hat, nimm mal die Spule ab und schau, ob alle dann sichtbaren Schräubchen (Verbindung  zum Bügel) fest sind

hatte auch ein solches "Spiel", war ein Schräubchen loose - festgezogen & wieder gut


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

.....und gerade bei Onkel Gerlinger im Angebot !
.....und *soooooooooviele* Ersatzspulen !
.....und gefällt mir pers. besser als diese bl.... red arc :q

.....und duck und wech.......


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Ich Dorfdepp hab ja die Applause nich die Zauber...


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Hallo Bruzzlkracher und Bobster,

danke für die Tips, werde ich gerne beachten.

Und Knigge007:
Bei mir waren damals keine drei Ersatzspulen dabei, was ja gesamt vier Spulen bedeuten würde, sondern insgesamt drei Spulen!
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob Ryobi die Zauber nur noch mit zwei Spulen liefert oder Askari da getrickst hat.

Wenn Dir eine Ersatzspule reicht ist ja alles in Ordnung. Für mich waren die drei Spulen damals ein entscheidendes Kaufargument, da ich die Zauber im Süßwasser und auch im Salzwasser nutze und ich mich mit verschiedenen Schnurstärken in der Tasche flexibler auf die Zielfische und die Bedingungen einstellen kann.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Freude mit der Zauber!


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc vs. Ryobi Zauber*

Oh dann hast du noch meinen Original Post gelesen, der war aber total fürn A...

Weil ich habe ne Applause, keine Zauber, zwar beides Ryobi aber is ja n anderes Modell, die Zauber hat ja glaub auch Wormshaft meine Applause nicht.


Ne Red Arc hab ich auch, aber für das was se gedacht war ist se leider komplett für die Tonne, weil se wenn man mit Ködern unter 5g angelt, leider Gottes die Schnur ganz locker aufwickelt wo Perrücken natürlich vorprogrammiert sind.

Okay wenn ich aufpasse und immer drauf achte passiert das nicht, aber ich will fischen und nicht schauen das meine Rolle richtig wickelt ! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Gibt Leute die diese Probleme nicht haben...... ich glaube das es an der Wurftechnik liegt, keine Ahnung.


----------

